# Scallops how to.



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 14, 2012)

When trying to scallop both ends of both barrels on a pen, do you cut the blank to length prior to adding the scallop peices? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 14, 2012)

If it is a one piece blank yes. If it is a two piece, it depends if you need the grain to match from body to cap. If you do, then you need to cut to length first, or you will cutting off the grains that need to match between the cap and body.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 14, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> If it is a one piece blank yes. If it is a two piece, it depends if you need the grain to match from body to cap. If you do, then you need to cut to length first, or you will cutting off the grains that need to match between the cap and body.


 
Its a 2 piece pen. Not concerned with grain at this time. Just want to scallop both ends of both barrels.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 14, 2012)

If grain does not matter, then it would be easier to leave the blank whole...scallop the ends, then cut to the correct sizes.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 14, 2012)

Amen




Ruby pen turning said:


> If grain does not matter, then it would be easier to leave the blank whole...scallop the ends, then cut to the correct sizes.


----------

